# [2008] What dinners did you cook at Harborside?



## SNAvicki (Aug 8, 2008)

Need ideas from all of you experienced Tuggers at Harborside...what did you (or would you if you went back) cook for dinner?

Breakfast is pretty easy, but I need some ideas for dinners.  We are a family that loves to eat out, but would rather spend $200 on a snorkel cruise than dinner.  (only, naturally, because both isn't an option   

So...how creative have you been?  I do think we'll try Carmines, so I'm trying to think outside the pasta box.  (and we don't need lobster or major gourmet either)  I plan to bring a suitcase with an ice bag inside to pack as much frozen food as I can; I just need ideas.  Right now it's 90 degrees in California and nothing but salad and a smoothie sounds good, so my mind isn't thinking in the right direction.  No oven kinda limits our choices, but I just know there must be plenty of options?  Right?

So...hmmmm...what are they?  ??


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 8, 2008)

I know that you asked about cooking for yourself which we didn't do while we were there.  We did manage to find a couple of really inexpensive meals that might be of interest.  

If your family likes burgers, Johnny Rockets is pretty inexpensive and it has a fun atmoshere.  My two kids are small but I think that we ate there about $30-40 each meal.  The grocery stores on the island are much more expensive than the US so you wouldn't save all that much if you tried to put together a burger dinner from the store (bread, meat, cheese, condiments, fries, drinks, etc.).  Another option is Marina Pizza.  I think that we fed the whole family for about $25.  Have fun on your trip!


----------



## gmarine (Aug 8, 2008)

There are more reasonable places to eat than at Atlantis. Anthonys Caribbean Grill across the street from Harborside is among them. There also used to be an Outback just across the bridge. If it is still there it is a good choice too.


----------



## SNAvicki (Aug 8, 2008)

There are 5 in our family, but our children are 19, 21 & 8 - so it's really like 4 adults (like 5 adults if it's pasta...)

Thank you for inexpensive suggestions.  I know the last time we were there we were just amazed at how quickly food adds up.  We probably will eat out at a few restaurants during the week, but I'd still like to eat "at home" a few nights too.  Both for cost and convenience...how nice to just relax, watching a movie, playing cards or sit out by the pool and eat after a day in the water.  Sometimes I just don't want to get cleaned up and go anywhere...y'know?  

And speaking of movies...is it VHS or DVD in the units?  (I'm hoping for Phase I).


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm with you on the cooking in.  Kids like to relax in the unit   I'm trying to remember what we did.  I think we mostly did pasta - but I know we did other things.  I'll have to think about it.

I brought a lot of stuff with us and was glad we did.  Food was very expensive there.


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 8, 2008)

I believe that Phase 2 has DVD and Phase 1 will be converted.  Phase 1 does have some rooms with combo DVD and VHS machines; I was told that this was because they bought these combo players when the old VHS machines broke.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 8, 2008)

gmarine said:


> There are more reasonable places to eat than at Atlantis. Anthonys Caribbean Grill across the street from Harborside is among them. There also used to be an Outback just across the bridge. If it is still there it is a good choice too.



And next to Anthony's is a Quizno's.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 8, 2008)

I bring a package of pasta, a can of tomatoes, some spices in a zip lock bag, a package of feta cheese and some frozen shrimp - makes a yummy dinner.
I also bring barillo mushroom tortellini and have that another night.
I bring frozen crab cakes or cryo- packed marinated chicken breasts from Costco for a third night.....
I bring bacon, frozen sausages and freeze a container of egg beaters and several individual packages of oatmeal for breakfast.
I bring a package of Costco sliced turkey, canned white meat chicken, a 'squeezy' mayo, a small jar of gourmet mustard and wraps for lunch.
Costco also has a cheese package with 4 different kinds of sliced cheese
Microwave pop-corn and a 3 pound block of cheese for snacks.
Crystal lite type individual water bottle size drink mixes - plus i pick up a water bottle in the airport to bring with me.
I buy a bottle of vodka in the duty free before I leave the US.
Coffee.....I am good to go!

The frozen items are brought with us on the plane in a rolling cooler that fits in the overhead - the rest of the stuff goes in the luggage


----------



## nell (Aug 8, 2008)

At WKORV we tend to use the grill and oven more, but at Harborside because of the small microwave/convection oven(?) I try to stick more to the stove top. You could maybe do a stir-fry, tacos, fajitas, pan seared fish, or a country dinner (eggs, hamsteak and fruit).  Maybe pan sear some shrimp and add it to a big ceasar salad.


----------



## mjs (Aug 8, 2008)

:You can buy fresh fish, conch, vegetables under the bridge and cook them yourself.  They also sell  cooked dinners, conch salad etc.  Many locals eat here.
Remember Dominos and Papa Johns delivers.


----------



## SNAvicki (Aug 8, 2008)

Wonderful!!!

I am copying my daughters in on this link and they are emailing me (cuz that's how we communicate these days) w/ their preferences!  There are so many good options, it's hard to choose!! 

(Plus one daughter is in Boston and is IMing me as I write this telling me she's very cheap to travel w/ when she's on a diet - currently South Beach)

I will probably do my shopping and cooking (if necessary) in 2 or 3 days, so I'll keep checking this thread for your ideas.  As my daughter wrote:

"WOW, this board is AWESOME" !!


----------



## nell (Aug 8, 2008)

A good hot weather veggie dish is marinated vegetables.  Basically take a can of corn, can of black beans, chopped celery, red onion, bell pepper, carrots and toss with a garlic vinagrette - refrigerate for an hour. It's cool and crisp--nice after a hot day in the sun.  You can be creative and substitute other veggies to change it up (tomatos, cucumber, avocado).


----------



## mariawolf (Aug 8, 2008)

We bought grouper under the bridge and my neighbor who came with us--who is Martha Stewart on our street--cooked it--we had it fried one night and baked another--bought salad and we were done.
Or go to Carmines and order too much and bring home the next night to reheat.
We have also gotten the mixed grill at the Bahamian club and it is way too much for the two of us to eat so it makes a great breakfast the next day--this is making me hungry to be there!
I always bring mac and cheese for my grandkids--it is their favorite no matter where we are and it is easy to transport--along with popcorn,peanut butter and fruit by the fruit for snacks.
But honestly without Martha around I would rather eat out!
I do bring a plastic type bottle for each of us and bring crystal light lemonade to add to the water and then freeze to take to the pool.


----------



## fran (Aug 9, 2008)

I was at Harborside in April with my 6 and 11 year old during their Spring Break (husband had to work).  Before we left, I cooked several chicken breasts and froze them.  I used the meat for fajitas and spagetti with chicken and pesto (brought the pesto from home.)  I also froze ground sirloin and used it for sloppy joes and spagetti with meat balls.

Fran


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 9, 2008)

Excuse me for stating the obvious, but... *you're going on VACATION! *All this cooking sounds like work to me.
(I found the supermarket had more than was needed, and only brought some dry goods with).


----------



## califgal (Aug 9, 2008)

> used to be an Outback just across the bridge. If it is still there it is a good choice too
> __________________
> [/QUOTE
> 
> As of June last year Outback was there.  If you take the taxi there and back you might as well eat at Atlantis.  I think the taxi wanted to charge $15.00.  If you walk over you'll be sweating too much!


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 9, 2008)

great ideas.  I'm loving this thread.


----------



## SNAvicki (Aug 9, 2008)

Ken555 said:


> Excuse me for stating the obvious, but... *you're going on VACATION! *All this cooking sounds like work to me.
> (I found the supermarket had more than was needed, and only brought some dry goods with).



I know what you mean Ken, and most of the time we vacation, I don't cook.  But it's quite a bit more expensive here than the usual places we visit, and I would rather put the $ toward an island cruise & dolphin swim - (can't afford it otherwise).

Besides, cooking in a bathing suit, w/ a glass of wine, family there, music on...it's really kinda nice...    Clean up is quick w/ everyone helping and we don't have to tip a waiter for slow service!  :zzz: 

I'm definately going to Costco for their indiv. sealed, chicken breasts.  Might get some grouper, just to try it, bc after all, where ELSE are we gonna have grouper??   

Nell - I love the recipe, I'm going to do it!
GrayFal - A lot of great ideas, thx!  And the rolling cooler?  Could you bring it to the Atlantis pools?

Thanks to you all for the great ideas!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 9, 2008)

FYI, the single restaurant (near the pool, outside) at Harborside was decent and priced reasonably. I think dinners were ~ $15 pp plus drinks.


----------



## pfrass (Aug 9, 2008)

I think you're on the right track predominantly planning to eat in.  We just got back yesterday.  Enjoyed the stay immensely, but the restaurants were crowded (always a wait it seemed) and expensive.  Not really a pleasant experience for us.  The days we did packed sandwiches/fruit at the beach and then had a burger or wrap and nachos at one of the poolside huts in late afternoon and then something for the kids a little later in the room (pasta, snacks, etc.) if needed worked out best for us.  Those days I didn't feel like we "wasted" time waiting and eating in a restaurant, but that's just my style.  There is obviously some great restaurants at Atlantis.  Would love to partake someday without children in tow.  For now, I'll take a burger and glass of wine by the pool over a crowded restaurant.

We walked to shopping center twice and got munchies, fruit, alcohol, etc.  A bit of a hike (over the paradise island bridge and then about 0.8 mi.).  Definitely wouldn't recommend at night for safety reasons.  We popped in Dominos and grabbed a pizza and they have a door security guy who unlocks door when you come up to it.  Would be easy cab ride.  Previous posts have discussed "Hurricane Hole", right near Harborside, but this no longer exists, so no closer food shopping as far as I could tell.  There is Anthony's, a carribean restaurant and Quiznos, a sandwhich shop, right next to Harborside, but we did not try either.

The previous entry is referring to the "Point", which is right next to Harborside pool.  It has a nice setting and you can get burgers and such without breaking the bank (as stated about $15pp for sandwhich).


----------



## Stingrae (Aug 9, 2008)

Outback Steakhouse is still there just over the bridge. A little bit down the road is the Poop Deck. The food was very good, and the prices were even better. If you sit outside, you will have a view of the harbor. We ate there last month and enjoyed it. 
http://www.thepoopdeckrestaurants.com/


----------



## calgarygary (Aug 9, 2008)

Back on topic (cooking not dining out), I haven't stayed at Harborside yet but check in the 29th.  Much of what we will cook will be based on what we see when shopping at City Market.

I'm editing to add that this is the first time that I've noticed that the City Market link hasn't been updated for the past week.  Usually you see a different ad every week.  Hopefully the bahamasweekly will update soon.


----------



## SNAvicki (Aug 9, 2008)

calgarygary said:


> Back on topic (cooking not dining out), I haven't stayed at Harborside yet but check in the 29th.  Much of what we will cook will be based on what we see when shopping at City Market.



Calgarygary, thank you!!  So nice to get an idea of what things cost, what brands are avbl, etc - right from the store.  I didn't think to look for the market's ad!  Glad YOU did!


----------



## azsunluvr (Aug 10, 2008)

Great link, thank you! My married daughters and I are planning our menus for our trip next month.


----------



## nell (Aug 10, 2008)

Just thought of another light dinner after coming in from the Texas heat.
Tuna salad, or tuna and egg salad or chicken salad stuffed tomatos.


----------



## cvelasco (Aug 16, 2008)

If you have a "Dream Dinner location" near you this is a great option. We took many of thosedinners  in a collapsed cooler in a suitcase. They stayed frozen and we had great dinners every night for 8 people. The food was SOO expensive at Harborside. Our total bill was $120.00 for the 7 nights for 8 people. 4 adults and 4 teens. We took pasta for the kids, bought perishables at the grocery on the way in and ate like kings and queens for the week. It can be done. We then had money left over for the dolphin swim and the casino! Good luck


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 16, 2008)

cvelasco said:


> If you have a "Dream Dinner location" near you this is a great option. We took many of thosedinners  in a collapsed cooler in a suitcase. They stayed frozen[...]



Great idea! How long was your flight?

We've never been to a Dream Dinners  but have always wanted to try it out. Thanks for the reminder - might get there this week!


----------



## cvelasco (Aug 18, 2008)

our flight was about 4 hours time from NC. The cooler worked great and I was really surprised that things stayed frozen. Even if partially thawed you will eat the food that week so it is fine. It really made cooking easy and fun. Like a previous post, throw on the stove open a bottle of wine reax in your unit and save tons of money( to throw away at the casino!) Actually we won $600 at the casino so really even with eating out once we made money on our week!Awesome time. I wish it were easier to get there. We will try Cancun next spring break


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just an FYI here.


  There are no regular ovens. There are microwaves with convection ovens and stove top smooth burners. I've never cooked with a convection oven and so what I brought didn't exactly turn out like it does at home in my gas oven.
Probably my lack of talent here, but I wish I had remembered this from my last mini-stay.


Otherwise, all was great. I am back today from the Harborside. Had a grand time in a Premium Villa - unit 4700+01. Was traded up due to a kind bell person (more on that later).


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 2, 2008)

It would be helpful to hear status of open restaurants.  Also word is that crowds are way down except for those from cruise ships==particularly that they are not as vigilant at checking wristbands==banking on folks getting in and spending money on food/drinks.
I hope this isn't true so any info would be great!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 2, 2008)

mariawolf said:


> It would be helpful to hear status of open restaurants.  Also word is that crowds are way down except for those from cruise ships==particularly that they are not as vigilant at checking wristbands==banking on folks getting in and spending money on food/drinks.
> I hope this isn't true so any info would be great!




Maria, 
  Very true.
  Here's what the local folks (taxi drivers, porters, housekeeping, waitstaff, shopkeepers, etc.)  said when I asked re: tourism.... it's down, but it's their slow season, however, visitors aren't spending cash as in heady days before. The radio reported that it was down 25%, but I heard that in passing while in a shop. I did notice that there was "added zeal" in the offers of taxi rides, hair braiding, t-shirts/beads/wares etc.
  Atlantis had some sort of rotating restaurant closings. Carmines was closed for 2 or 3 nights as was ChopStix and the Bahamian Club and some others. SeaGrapes looked to be closed for the week I was there (just back this a.m.) or permanently ?
  B.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 2, 2008)

We were there last month. We picked up a copy of the weekly restaurant schedule at the Concierge Desk. As stated above, they had a rotating restaurant closing. Some restuarants were closed for the whole week like Casa D'Angelo but most were on the rotating schedule. We just had to plan our dining around the rotating schedule. There were plenty of restaurants to choose from each day. We got to visit Mesa Grill, Mosaic, Seafire Steakhouse and Cafe Martinique. We thought about doing the Bahamian Club mid week but it was closed on the days we wanted to go so we chose Seafire Steakhouse instead. There is a thread on the restaurant closing at tripadvisor - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...ise_Island_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html.

Interestingly, the weekly restaurant schedule included the total daily occupancy percentage for the Atlantis resorts. I think the total occupancy ranged between 35% to 50% during our stay. I assuming this information was provided to help guest understand the reasoning behind the rotating restaurant schedule.

We tried to catch the junkanoo parade which was advertised in our room on the tube however according to a vendor in Marina Village, the parade is no longer running due to the low occupancy at Atlantis. The water activities near the Beach tower were also closed due to the Beach tower closing but there's still plenty of things to see and do at the resort.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 2, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> We were there last month. We picked up a copy of the weekly restaurant schedule at the Concierge Desk. As stated above, they had a rotating restaurant closing. Some restuarants were closed for the whole week like Casa D'Angelo but most were on the rotating schedule. We just had to plan our dining around the rotating schedule. There were plenty of restaurants to choose from each day. We got to visit Mesa Grill, Mosaic, Seafire Steakhouse and Cafe Martinique. We thought about doing the Bahamian Club mid week but it was closed on the days we wanted to go so we chose Seafire Steakhouse instead. There is a thread on the restaurant closing at tripadvisor - http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...ise_Island_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html.
> 
> Interestingly, the weekly restaurant schedule included the total daily occupancy percentage for the Atlantis resorts. I think the total occupancy ranged between 35% to 50% during our stay. I assuming this information was provided to help guest understand the reasoning behind the rotating restaurant schedule.
> 
> We tried to catch the junkanoo parade which was advertised in our room on the tube however according to a vendor in Marina Village, the parade is no longer running due to the low occupancy at Atlantis. The water activities near the Beach tower were also closed due to the Beach tower closing but there's still plenty of things to see and do at the resort.





Good info re: the restaurants.

Re: the Junkanoo, we stumbled into it on Sunday night at around 9 pm. I, too,
understood that it wouldn't be happening, but it did and it was fantastic.
There is a small one at the end of the 4 pm Dolphin show at Dolphin Cay, but the one at the Marina Village went on and on quite to the delight of all.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2008)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Just an FYI here.
> 
> 
> There are no regular ovens. There are microwaves with convection ovens and stove top smooth burners. I've never cooked with a convection oven and so what I brought didn't exactly turn out like it does at home in my gas oven.
> ...



In phase II, building # 6 Friday  check-in, there were regular ranges with a conventional oven with a microwave above it in my 2BR L/O - in the smaller side, there was only a cook top and micro/convection combo


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 2, 2008)

mariawolf said:


> Also word is that crowds are way down except for those from cruise ships==particularly that they are not as vigilant at checking wristbands==banking on folks getting in and spending money on food/drinks. I hope this isn't true so any info would be great!



I didn't witness this during our stay last month. There were at least two occasions that I recall where visitors were told that they could not enter the outside pool area due to the lack of wristbands.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 2, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> I didn't witness this during our stay last month. There were at least two occasions that I recall where visitors were told that they could not enter the outside pool area due to the lack of wristbands.



Ditto here.
Most times when I left the casino or hotel areas to access the walkways facing the ocean, a security guard (or two) would ask to see my hotel card if I wasn't wearing a wristband.
There may have been a couple times when we weren't asked, but we were asked more times than not.


----------



## adanac1 (Nov 3, 2008)

*still struggling - coming from Canada*

Hello, I appreciate all this talk about food to bring but I have had issues trying to reach the Canadian and US border people to find out exactly what we are permitted to bring from Canada.
We fly from Canada to the US for a one night stay over then we fly from Fort Lauderdale to Nassau.
Has anyone flown from Canada to the US then to the Bahamas and have they had any issues bringing any food with them or did they purchase it when they landed in the US or wait until we arrive in the Bahamas

I would prefer to bring it with me but do not want to be embarresed at the airport.

travelling with 2 adults and two children age 10 and 6

Harborside (Dec 12 - 19)
Vistana villages (Dec 19 - 26)


----------



## calgarygary (Nov 3, 2008)

adanac1 said:


> Hello, I appreciate all this talk about food to bring but I have had issues trying to reach the Canadian and US border people to find out exactly what we are permitted to bring from Canada.
> We fly from Canada to the US for a one night stay over then we fly from Fort Lauderdale to Nassau.
> Has anyone flown from Canada to the US then to the Bahamas and have they had any issues bringing any food with them or did they purchase it when they landed in the US or wait until we arrive in the Bahamas
> 
> ...



If you want to play it safe, only packaged goods should be taken across the border into the U.S.  Fruit, vegetables and meat can be an issue.


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 3, 2008)

Two questions I haven't seen covered (probably because they aren't EXACTLY related to the thread title):

1) Do your Harborside Keys act as charge cards at all Atlantis locations?

2) How are the prices at the express locations? (Like Marina Pizzeria, Cave Grill, Dive-in)


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2008)

mariawolf said:


> We *bought grouper under the bridge *and my neighbor who came with us--who is Martha Stewart on our street--cooked it--we had it fried one night and baked another--bought salad and we were done.
> Or go to Carmines and order too much and bring home the next night to reheat.
> We have also gotten the mixed grill at the Bahamian club and it is way too much for the two of us to eat so it makes a great breakfast the next day--this is making me hungry to be there!
> I always bring mac and cheese for my grandkids--it is their favorite no matter where we are and it is easy to transport--along with popcorn,peanut butter and fruit by the fruit for snacks.
> ...



Maria, when you say 'under the bridge' do you mean where you go to get the water taxi (Paradise Island side?) to the cruise ship dock????
Right next to building # 6   ?

Or do you mean on the Nassau side of the bridge?


----------



## ljwhit (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, your room key is your charge card all over Atlantis also.


----------



## mariawolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Grayfal--the Nassau side of the bridge--there was also someone there who would do a variety of local fare--already cooked and we just brought back and ate it.
Yes your room key is used for food and lots of purchases except for a few of the pool side sundry shops--the nice thing is that when you check in that if you want separate billing that you set that up upon arrival and that way everyone gets their own bill--just make sure to sign the back of your card so you won't get confused and pick up the wrong one.  We find that this works great when you are traveling with a group where everyone wants to pay their own bill.


----------



## formerhater (Nov 3, 2008)

The place under the bridge is Potter's Cay and it is under the bridge furthest from Harborside on the Nassau side of the water.  Rows of shacks serving up conch and other seafood (We liked Bro B's--it's one of the first places on the left as you come over the bridge) and a series of produce vendors.  If you continue further, there are several boats docked that sell fish that you can cook yourself.  We got 5 snapper and a jack for $20 plus a buck each to clean and scale.  They also had grouper while we were there.  It's probably a 15-20 minute walk from Harborside at the most.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2008)

formerhater said:


> The place under the bridge is Potter's Cay and it is under the bridge furthest from Harborside on the Nassau side of the water.  Rows of shacks serving up conch and other seafood (We liked Bro B's--it's one of the first places on the left as you come over the bridge) and a series of produce vendors.  If you continue further, there are several boats docked that sell fish that you can cook yourself.  We got 5 snapper and a jack for $20 plus a buck each to clean and scale.  They also had grouper while we were there.  It's probably a 15-20 minute walk from Harborside at the most.





mariawolf said:


> Grayfal--the Nassau side of the bridge--there was also someone there who would do a variety of local fare--already cooked and we just brought back and ate it.
> Yes your room key is used for food and lots of purchases except for a few of the pool side sundry shops--the nice thing is that when you check in that if you want separate billing that you set that up upon arrival and that way everyone gets their own bill--just make sure to sign the back of your card so you won't get confused and pick up the wrong one.  We find that this works great when you are traveling with a group where everyone wants to pay their own bill.



Thanks, when I go next year, I am bringing a wonderful cook with me- this will be great as we all love fresh seafood!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 3, 2008)

The fish fry at Arawak Cay is a good deal ($15-20) One entree can feed two just fine. 
Lots of Grouper which I do not like, but other things like Conch salad, shrimp, etc.
Arawak is located between downtown Nassau and Cable beach. You can't miss the many restaurants.

Could not find a website for them, but did find this where they (and many other Nassau restaurants) are mentioned.

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/352476


----------



## catwgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

I brought a cooler full of frozen meat from Omaha steaks and a small George Foreman grill.  It worked great!  Love that lil George.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 3, 2008)

catwgirl said:


> I brought a cooler full of frozen meat from Omaha steaks and a small George Foreman grill.  It worked great!  Love that lil George.


Hail to the Cookin' Queen! :whoopie:


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 3, 2008)

Using the Harborside Key as a Charge Card:
I was kinda of surprise that receipts weren't always available when requested. I personally was a little uncomfortable not having anything in writing just in case we had any discrepancies at checkout therefore my harborside key card usage was very limited. This was my first trip to Harborside.

Express Dining Locations:
I peeked into Marina Pizzeria & Murray's Deli to see what they had to offer. We didn't eat there so I can't coment on the food.

At Marina Pizzeria, the menu posted on the wall stated that a slice of pizza was $7.50 and a pie was about $30 to $40. I don't know if a plain slice or pie was cheaper. The prepared tossed salads were about $10 - $15. The food looked good.

At Murray's Deli, the sandwiches were about $15 to $20. I've read that they are large and can be shared by two. You can eat in or take out.

We basically had a big breakfast everyday in our villa and went out for dinner most nights. My husband and I shared a double burger and fries once at the pool area. I think he said it was about $20. We also shared nachos one late afternoon at Atlantis Bar & Grill in the casino which I think was around $20. The nachos were huge enough to share for two or more. We skipped dinner that night.


----------



## clsmit (Nov 3, 2008)

Marina Pizza -- Good pizza, some different flavors (not just pepperoni and plain cheese), whole pizzas are made to order. A pizza and large salad fed 2 adults and 2 kids (9 and 12) for dinner. Prices are high compared to the US but OK for the Bahamas. We ate there twice. I've also heard that Dominos delivers, but I have not used them.

Deli -- Huge portions, good food. We ate there for dinner once. They also have a deli counter if you want food to go.


----------



## fran (Mar 19, 2011)

*Convection Ovens*

We are leaving for Harborside on April 3rd and was thinking of taking some Dream Dinners with us.  How difficult are the convection ovens to use?  I have never used one.

Fran


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 19, 2011)

fran said:


> We are leaving for Harborside on April 3rd and was thinking of taking some Dream Dinners with us.  How difficult are the convection ovens to use?  I have never used one.
> 
> Fran



I never could figure them out while I was at WKORV-N. I called the front desk and asked for instructions and no one knew how to used them. I spent about an hour trying to get ours to work. I finally gave up and used the oven over at WKORV.

The convection oven is the reason that I made reservations this year for WKORV --- and now my sister is complaining because we won't have a patio/balcony!!!
elaine


----------



## Transit (Mar 19, 2011)

We cook breakfast every day.Oatmeal ,eggs or pancakes for breakfast.For lunch we mostly eat out maybe some tuna or cold cut sandwiches on the beach.We try to do at least 3 dinners cooked in the room.Pasta ,Pasta, Pasta


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2012)

formerhater said:


> The place under the bridge is Potter's Cay and it is under the bridge furthest from Harborside on the Nassau side of the water. Rows of shacks serving up conch and other seafood (We liked Bro B's--it's one of the first places on the left as you come over the bridge) and a series of produce vendors. If you continue further, there are several boats docked that sell fish that you can cook yourself. We got 5 snapper and a jack for $20 plus a buck each to clean and scale. They also had grouper while we were there. It's probably a 15-20 minute walk from Harborside at the most.


We're planning on doing this on our upcoming trip.  How big were the fish?  We would like to buy enough for a couple good meals.


----------

